# Licenses needed this year?



## lucky43113 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a question I met a guy last night who said he had to buy a license to hunt mushrooms in Ohio this year I saw the license it looked official not a joke. He told me it cost 12 dollars and he had to sit through a 3hr class and if caught without the license it was a 200 dollar fine, is there any truth to that I can find nothing online.

The license was gray and reminded me of the paper the older fishing/hunting license came on before the switched to plain printer paper.

Thanks for any info anyone may have.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm in Michigan and I've heard & seen the same thing for years. Still hasn't happen here. I googled it about Ohio but could find nothing, so it's most likely fake news.........Some places out west require a license and can cost as much as $100.00 and you can only pick like 2 gallons. I'm sure it's not too far off in the future though.


----------

